

Show HN: AisleFinder.com (Google maps for Supermarkets) - curtisspope
http://www.AisleFinder.com

======
stephencelis
Two strikes kept me from looking at this:

1\. You posted this as a direct link and don't even have a comment with more
information.

2\. Registration required.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I was interested but as you note registration is required and one doesn't even
get an explanation or a screenshot without signing up.

Also, supermarkets move all their stuff around every few months in order
purposefully to disorientate shoppers. I'm surprised that any want to sign up
and would be inclined to think that the data is likely to be wrong quite a
lot.

~~~
curtisspope
We update AisleFinder on a 4 Month Cycle by verifying product/aisle info. We
have done analysis/focus tests to find that we have a 97 % accuracy in our
info as well. The only reason for that 3% is items like Honey (which can live
in many different places in a store) unlike some people we dont speak before
we know something for sure.Thanks for your feedback though. I will let HN know
when those numbers change.

